# Craftsman 101-28970 Spindle Bearing Numbers



## twinotter (Jun 17, 2016)

Complete newbie with a new to me lathe. i recently purchased this lathe (101-28970, ser # 002793) with the intention to learn how to use it. i have been going through all the components cleaning and so forth, i pulled the spindle and bearings and they are marked with the part numbers and two separate numbers 259 and 3. Does anybody have any info on this model, things to look out for, date of manufacture etc. again i am completely new to this game and trying to learn all i can.


----------



## wa5cab (Jun 18, 2016)

twinotter,

Welcome aboard.  Based on Craftsman Power Tools catalogs, that model was made from 1959 through 1967.  Counting yours, we only have entries that include serial numbers for six lathes, two of which are 101.28970's.  The highest serial number that we have in that group is 008012.  Unlike the earlier 3/8" bed models that were (all 12 model numbers included) made from 1936 through 1957, the spindle bearings were not marked with a date (which was probably the bearing inspection date).  But assuming from the very limited data that a total of 10,000 of the 1/2" bed models with the knob operated power cross feed were made and that the production rates were constant over the ten year period from 1958 (first 1/2" bed bench model) to 1967, yours would have been made in September of 1960.  The accuracy of that guess is certainly no better than +/- one year.

The 1/2" bed models are not known to have any particularly high failure rate components.

Are the numbers "259" and "3" shown on all four of the bearing parts (both cups and both cones)?  Are they machine or hand engraved?


----------



## twinotter (Jun 18, 2016)

wa5cab said:


> twinotter,
> 
> Welcome aboard.  Based on Craftsman Power Tools catalogs, that model was made from 1959 through 1967.  Counting yours, we only have entries that include serial numbers for six lathes, two of which are 101.28970's.  The highest serial number that we have in that group is 008012.  Unlike the earlier 3/8" bed models that were (all 12 model numbers included) made from 1936 through 1957, the spindle bearings were not marked with a date (which was probably the bearing inspection date).  But assuming from the very limited data that a total of 10,000 of the 1/2" bed models with the knob operated power cross feed were made and that the production rates were constant over the ten year period from 1958 (first 1/2" bed bench model) to 1967, yours would have been made in September of 1960.  The accuracy of that guess is certainly no better than +/- one year.
> 
> ...


----------



## twinotter (Jun 18, 2016)

thank for the info,

both bearings and one cone have the "259" and"3" the other cone has "159" and "3". the numbers appear to be printed or lightly stamped.
.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 130950
View attachment 130950
View attachment 130951
View attachment 130950
View attachment 130950
View attachment 130950
View attachment 130950


----------



## twinotter (Jun 18, 2016)

Thanks for the info,

Both bearings and one cone have the "259" and "3" the other cone has "159" and "3". the numbers appear to be printed or lightly stamped. I have been trying to track done a MOLO for this machine, i believe ver. 8 is the correct version, any suggestions on were the best place to get one might be? In regards to the gits oilers, should they have felt / wicks in them? If so what is the correct material and were can i find it?


----------



## wa5cab (Jun 18, 2016)

I would hazard a guess that the "159" and "259" were the numbers that identified who did the inspection.  And the "3" is for RBEC Class 3.  Although Timken had their own in-house code for bearing classes.  Too bad they quit putting the dates on the bearings.  "159" and "259" could also have been a serial number to match up cups and cones but if so, they would have soon run out of room.

Yes, Version 8, 1957 through 1965, 17th through 22nd Editions.  There were several minor changes made in the first four years.  So unless one just doesn't turn up, the better range is 1961 through 1965.  Best source will be eBay.  If your initial search doesn't turn up one, set up a Followed search with email.  And as your machine is a Craftsman, you may as well hold out for a black Craftsman cover.  Average prices run from around $20 to $40.  Although I did back while I was researching the MOLO because I needed specific years and wanted to finish the document before I got too much older, I wouldn't recommend paying much more than that.  I've seen them all the way up to $100.  Sure sign of a seller who was too lazy to do any research.

The felt plugs are only used in the spindle bearing oil cups.  You can get them from Clausing, although the shipping on just the plugs will probably cost as much as or more than the plugs.  Or you can go to Hobby Lobby and buy a sheet of felt and make them if you have the proper size arch punch.  Probably cost about the same. I did that early on before learning that Clausing still sold some parts for the Atlas lathes.  I now have a sheet of felt that I've never found any other use for.  

One thing that you might want to check are the bushings and the shaft that carries the large 2-step and one of the 4-step pulleys.  They do wear out after many years of use, even if the owner is consistent about oiling before running.  I know that I haven't always been and am about to replace those parts in mine.


----------



## twinotter (Jun 18, 2016)

I am not quite sure what pulley you are talking about, are they the ones in the cabinet? Again i am completely new to this game, i haven't even looked at the cabinet components yet. I have cleaned and rebuilt the QC assembly and currently working on the apron and cross slides. One of the previous owners went crazy with a paint brush and covered pretty much everything, so essentially i will be stripping the entire machine down for paint removal and cleaning. What better way to learn about my new toy! Thanks for your help so far.


----------



## wa5cab (Jun 18, 2016)

The large 2-step is inside the cabinet, driven by the motor.  The first and second 4-step are outside the left end of the cabinet, under the hinged sheet metal cover.  The one on the same shaft as the 2-step is the lower one.


----------

